# Suggestions for a 1911 style 9mm



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking to find a 1911 style 9mm for range/target/fun. Have a PM9, P32 for carry and a Walther P22 for plinking. Looking for a 1911 style for fun shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Kimber makes some. It's a 9mm built on a 1911 frame. Springfeild came out with the EMP last year but it is more for a conceal carry pistol. It's a scaled down 1911 design. There all fun and good luck.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I would get a Browning 1911. I've heard that they are serously accurate and reliable as the sunrise.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I didn't know Browning ever made a 1911. The Hi-Power is a nice single action 9mm though.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*sorry, i'm an idjut*

D'oh! I mean the Colt 1911 - the .45

This guy:
http://www.gundirectory.com/more.asp?gid=20166&gun=Pistol

(in my own defense - didn't Browning design for Colt?)


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The legendary John Browning designed the 1911. I know it's not what you asked, but I'd get a .45 in a 1911. As hberttmank noted, the Hi Power is a 9mm & would be a great choice if you're wanting a classic design.


----------

